# UAE registered car's traffic fine in Oman



## Subu123

Dear friends. 

Good morning. Hope you're all fine. 

*Of late I have been driving around in Oman. 
*Yesterday I was flashed once on the muscat express highway. 
*My car is still registered in UAE and I have only road permit in Oman. 

*What happens to the fine? 
*Does it get transferred to UAE? 
*Will I be asked to repair it when I exit woman in the next few days? 

*How is this fine get collected ?
*Request you to share the latest experience. I checked some old threads on this but I'm really looking for the latest experience here. 

Thanks in advance your time and information 

Best regards

Subu


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
A friend had to pay Oman traffic fines when he re-registered his car in Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------

